# Loch Katrine, Skippers.



## Derek Dunn (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello, are there any early-retired skippers in the Stirling/Callander area who would like to work part-time on Loch Katrine next Spring through until the Autumn? We are looking for Boat Masters to help man our two boats - The Steamship Sir Walter Scott and The Lady of the Lake (diesel engined).

(Gleam)


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

Please form an orderly queue, gentlemen!(Thumb)

Jack


----------



## Derek Dunn (Nov 4, 2007)

We don't need radio officers, lol. We use hand-held devices and VHF. 
Thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek, I'd have loved to have helped out with skippering. I've done the Loch Katrine trip as a tourist about five times in the past when I lived in Fife but as I now live in Wiltshire it's a bit far - shame.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I say, old man. I wouldn't boast about using your hand. You'll only feed the prejudice!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

We spent Hogmanay last year at Tigh Mor,just around the corner, and were talking to a man in Tesco Dunblane who had been to sea and had been a pilot somewhere,Shetlands perhaps, who lived in Dunblane.....have you advertised locally?

geoff


----------



## Derek Dunn (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello to you both (R651400 and Erimus), I am interested in the Dunblane man, perhaps an ad in the local paper might attract something? R651400 - I think it is the location and the resulting travelling costs. Loch Katrine is a bit off the beaten track, about 20 miles from Stirling. I travel 80 miles a day when I work there. We are a tourist industry and cannot pay a large salary either, this is why I initially thought about "early-retired" deck officers with an income from a pension fund. Thank you all for your input, even the cheeky comments which made me smile!


----------

